# Stage 4 Glioblastoma Brain Cancer



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I just had to share this with the SM family.

My sisters son Joshua (my Nephew), is currently 44 years old and has two kids ages 10 & 12. When he was 29 he was at a mens retreat with his father and having very severe headaches. A Neorologist that was in attendance said he should immediately get to ER. Turns out he had a grapefruit size tumor in his brain/head. They removed what they could and he went on chemo etc. He had been doing very good for the past 15 years (monthly blood workups etc). Then a couple months ago the dreaded metallic taste in his mouth returned - He went in for tests and this time his brain cancer had returned with a vengeance mutating into a stage 4 Glioblastoma (fatal form). Drs removed what they could but "fingers" were in all parts of his brain. Life expectancy months......

The purpose of this posting isn't to sound like a medical dictionary but to share his awesome attitude and response thru all this. He has named his tumor "Goliath" and carries three smooth stones at all times in his pocket and is so very quick to share his testimony/faith with Drs, other patients or whoever may be staring at his weird head garb (he has an electrode filled cap he wears 18 hrs a day). This morning when my sister picked him up for his chemo appt she said he had on the brightest most colorful tie-dyed shirt you could imagine layered with lots of hippie beads. When she asked him "Whats up with the outfit"? His response was that Chemo wards are so sad, colorless and drab he wanted to cheer them up a little.......and that he did! Many smiles were produced! He is an amazing young man. when asked how you can pray for him he replies " I am a blessed man - I just want to finish my coarse strong & without wavering". I am humbled by his attitude and amazing faith and thought Id share a little of his story and hoping maybe it would be a blessing to you too. :heart:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Chemo wards are indeed sad. I took my mother for her Chemo treatments. It was always so crowded that I had to leave her and return when she was finished.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a big believer in positive belief, thinking and hope in healing the body. I hope he continues to stay positive and heals completely. Sending positive healing prayers to Joshua. xx


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> I'm a big believer in positive belief, thinking and hope in healing the body. I hope he continues to stay positive and heals completely. Sending positive healing prayers to Joshua. xx


Thank you Joanne......So True!
When Joshua went into the office, after his diagnosis, to pack up his belongings and say good bye he knew the mood would be heavy and tears would flow from co-workers. He wanted to lighten up the mood so he rented a popcorn machine on wheels, filled it up with popcorn, and dressed up like a popcorn vendor.......then wheeled the machine thru the office yelling "popcorn get your hot fresh popcorn!" and handed out bags of popcorn to coworkers. lol! All about attitude! (Makes me think twice about complaining about my pains & aching back).:huh:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This guy must have a remarkable family---his parents are to be commended on raising a guy w/such a positive attitude! What are HIS kids like? 
May God continue to give him courage, strength & a healthy zest of life! You should all be so proud of him. I am not sure I could be so positive.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow, I'm sitting here crying. Not out of pity or sadness, but out of respect and admiration. I have so much to learn from his example! What a wonderful teacher he is. God bless you all.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

This made me cry. What an admirable attitude in such adversity. I pray he continues to be like that.


----------



## rcarbone1214 (Mar 4, 2019)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I just had to share this with the SM family.
> 
> My sisters son Joshua (my Nephew), is currently 44 years old and has two kids ages 10 & 12. When he was 29 he was at a mens retreat with his father and having very severe headaches. A Neorologist that was in attendance said he should immediately get to ER. Turns out he had a grapefruit size tumor in his brain/head. They removed what they could and he went on chemo etc. He had been doing very good for the past 15 years (monthly blood workups etc). Then a couple months ago the dreaded metallic taste in his mouth returned - He went in for tests and this time his brain cancer had returned with a vengeance mutating into a stage 4 Glioblastoma (fatal form). Drs removed what they could but "fingers" were in all parts of his brain. Life expectancy months......
> 
> The purpose of this posting isn't to sound like a medical dictionary but to share his awesome attitude and response thru all this. He has named his tumor "Goliath" and carries three smooth stones at all times in his pocket and is so very quick to share his testimony/faith with Drs, other patients or whoever may be staring at his weird head garb (he has an electrode filled cap he wears 18 hrs a day). This morning when my sister picked him up for his chemo appt she said he had on the brightest most colorful tie-dyed shirt you could imagine layered with lots of hippie beads. When she asked him "Whats up with the outfit"? His response was that Chemo wards are so sad, colorless and drab he wanted to cheer them up a little.......and that he did! Many smiles were produced! He is an amazing young man. when asked how you can pray for him he replies " I am a blessed man - I just want to finish my coarse strong & without wavering". I am humbled by his attitude and amazing faith and thought Id share a little of his story and hoping maybe it would be a blessing to you too. :heart:


Thank you for sharing. That is one very brave man!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paulann - count me in with the criers. It just hurts so much to think someone SO amazing has to suffer this way. Talk about making lemonade out of lemons though. What an indominable spirit.:wub: Isn't that the kind of tumor Joe Biden's son had? I very often think of this as one of for children or seniors but then you find these strapping young men going through it. I pray that he will continue with poise and humor and that his entire family will know how lucky they are to have him enrich their lives the way he has. What an example of humanity at it's best. If you get to, hug him for us. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Paulann as I read this I thought what a awesome God we serve. He knew ahead that Joshua would not only talk the talk but walk the talk.
Each of us have a purpose down here, each has a story, some will go through life with little trials, others like Joshua are going through times that make you stop and look at who you are, who you want to be, how you can be that ray of sunshine to someone else. 
Joshua is being used by God, he's a wonderful example to each of us,
We don't know what tomorrow may bring, but if we have our feet firmly planted in God, he will carry us through 
One day each of us will be on our journey home, some will decide to boldly run the race like Joshua 
I can't wait to meet Joshua when I get home.
His life won't be remembered in sadness Joshua will be remembered as the sunshine we all need

I will be praying for Joshua it's a easy name for me to remember because it's my oldest grandson' s name.
God has a plan for him, I am going to be praying for remission. 

Paulann I am so glad you have shared his story our world needs more Joshua's


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Paulann thank you so much for sharing his story with us all. What a wonderful testimony! I join in with thoughts and prayers for him, his medical team, and all of his family and friends!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a very brave young man.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Paulann as I read this I thought what a awesome God we serve. He knew ahead that Joshua would not only talk the talk but walk the talk.
> Each of us have a purpose down here, each has a story, some will go through life with little trials, others like Joshua are going through times that make you stop and look at who you are, who you want to be, how you can be that ray of sunshine to someone else.
> Joshua is being used by God, he's a wonderful example to each of us,
> We don't know what tomorrow may bring, but if we have our feet firmly planted in God, he will carry us through
> ...


Paula, Your words are so very very true........
Some here have said what a very brave man Joshua is - He would strongly disagree, and be the first to say: "I'm just a sinner saved by grace." Followed with "This world is not my home, I'm just a passing through..... My treasures are laid up somewhere beyond the blue....." He has no fear of death or dying. He has his feet firmly planted......and just wants to finish his assigned coarse strong without wavering (Only God knows when that will be). He will continue to touch lives as long as God allows. Thank you for your coveted prayers for Joshua.
:Flowers 2:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Picture of Joshua with his father. rayer:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Paulann - count me in with the criers. It just hurts so much to think someone SO amazing has to suffer this way. Talk about making lemonade out of lemons though. What an indominable spirit.:wub: Isn't that the kind of tumor Joe Biden's son had? I very often think of this as one of for children or seniors but then you find these strapping young men going through it. I pray that he will continue with poise and humor and that his entire family will know how lucky they are to have him enrich their lives the way he has. What an example of humanity at it's best. If you get to, hug him for us. :grouphug:


Susan, This is the same type brain cancer that John McCain died of. Joshua is one of the younger patients to have this. His first bout with brain cancer 15 years ago had him featured in a book "Hope Never Dies! How 20 late stage cancer patients beat the odds". Now 15 years later he/we are praying for another healing/miracle. Thank you for your prayers - they are coveted! He loves gentle hugs! :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a wonderful picture. Thank you Paulann for sharing this, I love seeing pictures when I pray. Lorin has been so touched by all this he's praying also


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Paula, Joshua was a forestry major in college and loves the outdoors - The above picture is where Joshua and his father often go to pray together. As I'm sure you are aware, when your in the furnace your faith can really be tested. 

One of the greatest gifts we can give each other is prayer.........Thank you!!! :heart:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I am praying for Joshua and his mother, and Joshua's family and yourself of course. His attitude is INCREDIBLE. I'm so sorry he and your family has to deal with this. I'm keeping Joshua in my prayers rayer:.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

:sLo_grouphug3:
The SM Family is truly awesome! :wub:
Your outpouring of concern, love, support & prayer for Joshua is humbling - Thank You! :heart: :heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending you and your family lots of good thoughts and prayers. Your nephew has a wonderful attitude and I'm sure he is an inspiration to many. I do wish he didn't have to go through any of this, or the family.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this. I've put him on my prayer list. I've brought friends to chemo and his attitude will make all the difference in his having positive improvement.

Lainie


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Maglily said:


> Sending you and your family lots of good thoughts and prayers. Your nephew has a wonderful attitude and I'm sure he is an inspiration to many. I do wish he didn't have to go through any of this, or the family.


Brenda, Thank you! I too wish he didn't have to go through this........:wub:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Happinesstogo said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I've put him on my prayer list. I've brought friends to chemo and his attitude will make all the difference in his having positive improvement.
> 
> Lainie


Lainie, Thank you for adding Joshua to your prayer list - that means so much to us. You are so correct that attitude and staying positive is so important in fighting cancer. I'm sure you were a wonderful blessing to your friends in helping/sharing with the many chemo trips. Hugs.:wub:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

UPDATE:
Busy week for Joshua. June 5th is MRI, June 6th chemo infusion, June 7th meeting with oncology team. This MRI will be very telling as to the effectiveness of his treatment.

Joshua has met his lifelong radiation limit and will be finishing his chemo in August. Meeting with oncology team will discuss whats after that or is that all there is to be done.

Prayers much appreciated.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

(((hugs))) :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying for my dear brother in the Lord.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Praying for my dear brother in the Lord.


Paula, Thank you. We are so *very very thankful* for all the prayers. Nothing is to great for our awesome Father....We know He loves Joshua even more than we do (_How is this possible_?). 

Yesterday Joshua was in tears and hugged his mother. He told her "Mom I'm so sorry you have to go through this". :crying:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

UPDATE - VERY GOOD NEWS:
This is truly amazing and an answer to prayer! 

June 7th Oncology team appt to review Joshuas MRI and test results was very encouraging. Treatment is working and he has turned a corner. Only test that has come back bad was "borderline diabetic" - Please pray God takes Josh's "sweet tooth" away - he gets very bored and eats the wrong stuff. He needs to get something to do that won't expose him to "danger"! Team is now talking about extending his chemo for a year.

We are humbled by all your well wishes and prayers for Joshua! Thank You!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

My sister just texted me and said Joshua planted the most amazing vegetable garden. I'm praying that soon he will have such an abundance of vegetables that he can't keep up with all the healthy produce..........providing extras to everybody and anybody - making new friends in the process! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulann - that's such fabulous news!!:chili::chili: Between modern medicine and really improvements every single day and prayer it seems like miracles might just happen. Given the gravity of the cancer, I would think your nephew might well be able to control the diabetes, when looking at the scope of things. Cancer you often can't control while diabetes can be managed. He may feel better having something he can control himself. Hope he finds the tools to help with that. Apps can be great for keeping people on the straight and narrow. I used Weight Watchers and it makes eating right so much easier to do.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Stage 4 Glioblastoma Brain tumor*

Paulann, That’s wonderful news. It sounds like he has a great team of specialists.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm sorry I haven't updated this post in a long time.......

Joshua can now say:
"I have fought a good fight - I have finished my coarse."
Yesterday, Valentines Day, Joshua left us and went home to see Jesus - He left his cancer ravished earthly body and traded it in for a brand new glorified body and now is walking the streets of gold.....Oh how I'm jealous of all the glorious sights Joshua must be seeing right now....... Prayers appreciated for the family.....saying goodbye is so very very painful even though we know this is awesome news for Joshua.

*What a Day That Will Be*
_There is coming a day,
When no heart aches shall come,
No more clouds in the sky,
No more tears to dim the eye,
All is peace forever more,
On that happy golden shore,
What a day, glorious day that will be.

What a day that will be,
When my Jesus I shall see,
And I look upon His face,
The One who saved me by His grace;
When He takes me by the hand,
And leads me through the Promised Land,
What a day, glorious day that will be.

There'll be no sorrow there,
No more burdens to bear,
No more sickness, no pain,
No more parting over there;
And forever I will be,
With the One who died for me,
What a day, glorious day that will be.

What a day that will be,
When my Jesus I shall see,
And I look upon His face,
The One who saved me by His grace;
When He takes me by the hand,
And leads me through the Promised Land,
What a day, glorious day that will be_


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann,
My deep condolences to you & your family in such a great loss. I love this quote:

"At the moment of our birth, God gave each of us a song to sing. It is we who must remember that it is not how long the song, but that we sing it all." 
(Vickie Girard quote)

It would appear that Joshua has completed "his song" and from all appearances "he sang it beautifully, with grace, humor & color!" May he rest in his reward! My love to you.
PS: and Joshua really was "some kind of incredible!"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paulann,

My deepest sympathies. Cancer is an evil that must be vanquished from this earth. I have see too many suffer from it. Your nephew's positive attitude no doubt extended his life. I am so sorry he has left this world, even though he is now free from pain.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paulann, I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sure Jesus was the first to welcome Joshua home.
I can just imagine what Joshua is experiencing 
He's home, it's all his dear loved ones who have to go through the great loss.
I'm praying for all of you.
We are all just one breath away from eternity 

Hugs to you dear friend, please give your sister and brother in law my condolences and please give them a hug
Please let Joshua's wife and children know I will be praying for all of them until the Lord tells me otherwise


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paulann - I haven't been able to get to SM lately so just scanning some posts and saw this. I'm so sorry but Joshua is in a better place now...one with no pain, no chemo, no radiation. He knew how very loved he was here on earth and I'm sure knows that will never stop. But sometimes it's a blessing when you don't have to keep fighting the good fight. My condolences to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Paulann. Cancer is such an evil disease. Wishing you and your family Peace.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

I am so very sorry for your loss...that is such a cruel and devastating disease. You’re in mine and Sugarplum’s thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bradpitt (Feb 19, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I just had to share this with the SM family.
> 
> My sisters son Joshua (my Nephew), is currently 44 years old and has two kids ages 10 & 12. When he was 29 he was at a mens retreat with his father and having very severe headaches. A Neorologist that was in attendance said he should immediately get to ER. Turns out he had a grapefruit size tumor in his brain/head. They removed what they could and he went on chemo etc. He had been doing very good for the past 15 years (monthly blood workups etc). Then a couple months ago the dreaded metallic taste in his mouth returned - He went in for tests and this time his brain cancer had returned with a vengeance mutating into a stage 4 Glioblastoma (fatal form). Drs removed what they could but "fingers" were in all parts of his brain. Life expectancy months......
> 
> The purpose of this posting isn't to sound like a medical dictionary but to share his awesome attitude and response thru all this. He has named his tumor "Goliath" and carries three smooth stones at all times in his pocket and is so very quick to share his testimony/faith with Drs, other patients or whoever may be staring at his weird head garb (he has an electrode filled cap he wears 18 hrs a day). This morning when my sister picked him up for his chemo appt she said he had on the brightest most colorful tie-dyed shirt you could imagine layered with lots of hippie beads. When she asked him "Whats up with the outfit"? His response was that Chemo wards are so sad, colorless and drab he wanted to cheer them up a little.......and that he did! Many smiles were produced! He is an amazing young man. when asked how you can pray for him he replies " I am a blessed man - I just want to finish my coarse strong & without wavering". I am humbled by his attitude and amazing faith and thought Id share a little of his story and hoping maybe it would be a blessing to you too. :heart:


Very inspiring story of positive attitude and this positive attitude will leave us to travel with great belief. Thank for sharing a story.https://myscree.com/


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

That is absolutely true about positivity. I’m a nurse and I’ve seen first hand how a positive attitude usually yields positive results. Even when diagnosed with a terminal illness, they have passed peacefully with a positive attitude. Again, my condolences.


----------

